# Sheet Music – Questions, Deals, Suggestions…



## Balthazar

*
*With the large number of keyboard players on the site, I thought it might be helpful to have a central place for discussions of keyboard sheet music.

With a healthy CD collection, and in the age of streaming services, I find myself more interested in expanding my sheet music collection than acquiring yet another recording of… well, most anything.

So post here any questions you have on editions or sources; good deals you have noticed; or suggestions for volumes you like.


----------



## Balthazar

I'll start off with a ridiculously good deal.

The Dover edition of Grieg's Lyric Pieces is currently available on amazon (US) for $3.99.

These are overlooked gems of the piano repertoire and many are playable by pianists of all skill levels. And for those more advanced, the price is worth it for _Wedding Day at Troldhaugen_ alone.

The quality of Dover editions can vary so I would not recommend this if I didn't own it. The quality of the printing is superb - don't be put off by the poor images on the amazon site, the printing is very crisp.

If you don't have a copy already, this is a no-brainer to add to your next order.


----------



## Balthazar

And next a question..

Does anyone know where I could get a hard copy of *Myaskovsky's Piano Sonatas*?

Preferably a complete set.

They seem to be unobtainable...


----------



## Balthazar

sheetmusicplus.com is currently offering a 20% discount on most G. Henle Urtext editions. 

It is very rare to see these books discounted. Now I just have to decide what to get...


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> sheetmusicplus.com is currently offering a 20% discount on most G. Henle Urtext editions.
> 
> It is very rare to see these books discounted. Now I just have to decide what to get...


Control yourself .


----------



## Pugg

For those who do order overseas: Presto has special offers.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/sm/?utm_source=News-2016-08-05&utm_medium=email


----------



## tdc

Balthazar said:


> sheetmusicplus.com is currently offering a 20% discount on most G. Henle Urtext editions.
> 
> It is very rare to see these books discounted. Now I just have to decide what to get...


I notice these editions are generally more expensive than others, is there anything that makes them superior?

I just picked up some sheet music for some selected Mozart pieces, all of Bach's 2-part inventions and Schumann's Kinderzenen. But I bought cheaper editions because I didn't want to fork out so much money.


----------



## jegreenwood

I don't play piano, but I wanted to study Bach's keyboard works. This struck me as a great bargain.


----------



## keymasher

tdc said:


> I notice these editions are generally more expensive than others, is there anything that makes them superior?
> 
> I just picked up some sheet music for some selected Mozart pieces, all of Bach's 2-part inventions and Schumann's Kinderzenen. But I bought cheaper editions because I didn't want to fork out so much money.


Sorry I'm late to the game with a response.

I'd certainly say there are a few things to consider before purchasing Henle. I'm of the opinion for individual pieces, you're fine going with something cheaper, but for larger collections that you see yourself going back to again and again over the years, you might want to consider the pricier edition to potentially avoid future frustrations. For example, I've recently replaced my editions of Beethoven sonatas, and Bach's WTC with Henle, and have recently bought the complete Mozart sonatas from them as well for a number of reasons.

First, I'm generally much happier with the fingering suggestions. Some of my other editions have had truly asinine suggestions. I might not use all of the fingerings suggested by Henle, but I haven't come across too many examples that are total head scratchers.

Second, especially in the case of Bach, much of it isn't what they do to the score, but rather what they don't do. For example, I previously used an Alfred Masterworks copy for the Well-Tempered Clavier. This copy is full of editorial notes, dynamic markings, and written out ornaments. Which is great, until you try to read it. Henle editions are generally much cleaner and easier on the eyes. They also seem to be much more deliberate and restrained in the inclusion of fingerings which also helps clean up the score. And for me at least, a tidier score also has the added benefit of aiding in memorization.

Lastly, the books themselves do seem quite durable. Admittedly, my Henle editions tend to be much younger than others that I have, so jury is still out on this a bit. The way I see it, while yes, they're expensive, considering how many hours upon hours I see myself spending with some of these collections, I'm happy with the purchases.

I know this goes without saying, but just one guy's opinion. You're picking up some great pieces!


----------



## Bettina

keymasher said:


> Sorry I'm late to the game with a response.
> 
> I'd certainly say there are a few things to consider before purchasing Henle. I'm of the opinion for individual pieces, you're fine going with something cheaper, but for larger collections that you see yourself going back to again and again over the years, you might want to consider the pricier edition to potentially avoid future frustrations. For example, I've recently replaced my editions of Beethoven sonatas, and Bach's WTC with Henle, and have recently bought the complete Mozart sonatas from them as well for a number of reasons.
> 
> First, I'm generally much happier with the fingering suggestions. Some of my other editions have had truly asinine suggestions. I might not use all of the fingerings suggested by Henle, but I haven't come across too many examples that are total head scratchers.
> 
> Second, especially in the case of Bach, much of it isn't what they do to the score, but rather what they don't do. For example, I previously used an Alfred Masterworks copy for the Well-Tempered Clavier. This copy is full of editorial notes, dynamic markings, and written out ornaments. Which is great, until you try to read it. Henle editions are generally much cleaner and easier on the eyes. They also seem to be much more deliberate and restrained in the inclusion of fingerings which also helps clean up the score. And for me at least, a tidier score also has the added benefit of aiding in memorization.
> 
> Lastly, the books themselves do seem quite durable. Admittedly, my Henle editions tend to be much younger than others that I have, so jury is still out on this a bit. The way I see it, while yes, they're expensive, considering how many hours upon hours I see myself spending with some of these collections, I'm happy with the purchases.
> 
> I know this goes without saying, but just one guy's opinion. You're picking up some great pieces!


I agree with your opinions of the Henle Urtext editions. They're my favorite editions, for many of the reasons that you listed.

Just to add another thing that appeals to me about these editions--they include footnotes for many of the pieces, a feature that I find informative and helpful. The footnotes often point out discrepancies between autographs and original editions of the work. In these footnotes, and sometimes in an appendix at the end, the editors explain why they've chosen one particular version over another.

As a music geek, I love reading about the editorial process of consulting sources and making decisions!  Henle Urtext is one of the best in that regard.


----------



## Pugg

I do hope Balthazar read this, if he visits us.


----------

